# Ego Soror Angela indigna Serva Domini Nostri Iesu Christi scripsi manu propria hoc collectarium.



## spero

Anyone that can help with this sentence found on an old book from the 14th century...?

A nun signed her name:

Ego Soror Angela indigna Serva Domini Nostri Iesu Christi scripsi manu propria hoc collectarium. Deus sit laudatus. O. pro me de precatus


----------



## anglomania1

Hello,
We need a Latin forum, then? Do you just want the gist?
I don't know Latin at all but it is a little similar to Italian  - I guess her name is Angela?!!!
It sounds to me something like "Sister Angela (indigna? maybe humble?) servant of our lord Jesus Christ" - _scrispsi manu propria_ looks like "written by her own hand"
"Deus sit laudatus" - god be praised?
Sorry - I'm not much use - better see if anyone actually studied Latin, 
Anglo


----------



## Anne345

Ego Soror Angela indigna Serva Domini Nostri Iesu Christi scripsi manu propria hoc collectarium. Deus sit laudatus. O. pro me _deprecatus_ 

Me, sister Angela, unworthy  servant of our lord Jesus, wrote with my own hand this collectarium (*)  Thanks be to God. O, Pray for me.

(*) collectarium : the book which contains the Collects (http://www.newadvent.org/cathen/04104a.htm)


----------



## Probo

spero said:


> Anyone that can help with this sentence found on an old book from the 14th century...?
> 
> A nun signed her name:
> 
> Ego Soror Angela indigna Serva Domini Nostri Iesu Christi scripsi manu propria hoc collectarium. Deus sit laudatus. O. pro me de precatus


 

Hello: I translate into Spanish, I'm sorry. Maybe someone would can retranslate it into English. Bye

*Yo, sor* (hermana)* Ángela, sierva indigna de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, escribí de mi puño y letra esta compilación *(resumen, antología, compendio, reunión de textos...). *Dios sea alabado. Tenme presente en tus oraciones *(=Pide por mí cuando reces[Ora pro me deprecatus not de precatus I think]).

Thank you, Anne.


----------



## spero

Very clear.  Thanks Anne.


----------



## wonderment

Probo said:


> Hello: I translate into Spanish, I'm sorry. Maybe someone would can retranslate it into English. Bye
> 
> *Yo, sor* (hermana)* Ángela, sierva indigna de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo, escribí de mi puño y letra esta compilación *(resumen, antología, compendio, reunión de textos...). *Dios sea alabado. Tenme presente en tus oraciones *(=Pide por mí cuando reces[Ora pro me deprecatus not de precatus I think]).
> 
> Thank you, Anne.



My try: 

I, Sister Angela, unworthy servant of Our Lord Jesus Christ, wrote with my own hand this compilation (a summary, anthology, compendium, collection of texts). May God be praised. Keep me present in your prayers (= Intercede on my behalf when you pray [_Ora pro me deprecatus_ not _de precatus_ I think]).
--------

I think you’re right, Probo. In English, literally: pray for me, having interceded (on my behalf). Idiomatically: keep me in your prayers.


----------

